# ISO - TNT Caesar Salad Dressing



## di reston (Apr 5, 2015)

Can anyone send me a good recipe for Caesar Salad dressing?

Many thanks

Di Reston


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2015)

This is TNT. I have been using it for  33 years and just the other night. Enjoy!

 Ms Mofet's Caesar Salad Dressing: 

1/2 cup olive oil
1 large clove garlic, pressed
8 anchovy filets, chopped
1 tsp dry mustard
2 TBSP lemon juice (fresh is best)
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp coarse ground salt
1 coddled egg (*see note below)
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce - optional

1/4 cup Parmesan cheese, shredded or shaved

Place dressing ingredients in salad bowl and whisk well till emulsified. Add romaine and toss to coat. Top with cheese.

*Note: Coddled egg: warmed to 120F degrees, to coddle simmer in water 1 minute and cool in cold water so they are soft and runny. Some chefs who make this salad today use the whole egg at room temperature.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2015)

Here are 2 more pictures. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, this is C&P, MsM!  Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, this is C&P, MsM! Thanks!


 You're welcome.

Oh BTW I add some of the anchovy oil to the dressing also.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2015)

I usually use anchovy paste for that. I substitute by eye: approx 2-3 inches of paste per anchovy.


----------



## di reston (Apr 8, 2015)

Many thanks for the recipe. It is truly delicious, and now I can start doing it again knowing I'm doing it right!!

Grazie mille! di reston


----------

